# What Christmas or Holiday thing you do today?



## Jaccart789 (Aug 31, 2014)

Today I cut my first Christmas soaps! I made yesterday with Santa's Spruce. My kitchen smells like a real Christmas tree!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Mmmm bet that smells awesome!!!! Beautiful soap!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am making Cranberry Fig today. It just sounds like a holiday scent to me. 

I was going to wait till I ordered some good colorants but instead boiled down some old red wine I didn't like much and plan to add that at trace with maybe some leftover pink colorants I have on hand. It will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 7, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I am making Cranberry Fig today. It just sounds like a holiday scent to me.




I love Cran Fig... from BB? I don't think it particularly smells like the name but its lovely never the less. I have some soap that is over a year old with Cran fig and the scent is still going strong! It soaps beautifully!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 7, 2014)

This was a peppermint soap I did few days ago and my husband comparing me to a frog. I had to share as Christmas stuff is already out!


----------



## Krazekelly (Sep 7, 2014)

Busy day!!!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 7, 2014)

OMG^ Those are pretty! I LOVE LOVE the cupcakes especially the christmas ones!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow! The pumpkin soap look _amazing_! :clap:

 IrishLass


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 7, 2014)

Jaccart789 said:


> Today I cut my first Christmas soaps! I made yesterday with Santa's Spruce. My kitchen smells like a real Christmas tree!View attachment 9400
> 
> View attachment 9401



Hey Jaccart, how did you get the colored swirls so see through :?:


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jaccart789 said:


> I love Cran Fig... from BB? I don't think it particularly smells like the name but its lovely never the less. I have some soap that is over a year old with Cran fig and the scent is still going strong! It soaps beautifully!



Yup! Its my first time soaping with it and love how it smells. I am regretting the wine already, it morphed the scent somewhat awful at first but getting better as its curing. I really hope it goes away and gives me that wonderful tartness back!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 7, 2014)

holy moly those are gorgeous! wow!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 7, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> Hey Jaccart, how did you get the colored swirls so see through :?:



My HDPE mold supports gel like crazy! It becomes so hot that I wouldn't dare think about insulating. Its the heat process. 8)


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jaccart789 said:


> I love Cran Fig... from BB? I don't think it particularly smells like the name but its lovely never the less. I have some soap that is over a year old with Cran fig and the scent is still going strong! It soaps beautifully!



Yup, my first time soaping with it, so delicious!


----------



## Be Love (Sep 8, 2014)

Krazekelly, that pumpkin soap is a work of art! Wish I was on your christmas list!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 9, 2014)

Soaped with Its a Hippy Christmas from NG. I smell notes such as chocolate, mint, maybe some patchouli, vanilla... Yum! It soaps beautifully, no problems.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 9, 2014)

Jaccart789 said:


> Soaped with Its a Hippy Christmas from NG. I smell notes such as chocolate, mint, maybe some patchouli, vanilla... Yum! It soaps beautifully, no problems.



oma' gersh, whatever you touch turns to gold! :clap:


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 9, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> oma' gersh, whatever you touch turns to gold! :clap:



^oh your sweet Gojifries, thank you... no I have had a ton of fails. I don't post those.


----------



## newbie (Sep 10, 2014)

That is a fantastic green! What did you use?

Cranberry Fig is a conundrum to me. Doesn't smell like either thing but somehow smells kind of Christmasy but I don't know why. It's a pretty popular scent.

I absolutely adore the picture of you with the frog. Completely cracks me up. You don't look like Kermit, yet there is a certain something....


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 11, 2014)

Pink grapefruit, fir needle and patchouli. Smells like candy frosted christmas trees. Not as pretty as all of yours but I still like it.


----------



## sefadiana (Sep 11, 2014)

Vanilla and cinnamon, not very nice colors but, look, the Christmas lights are on!)



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 12, 2014)

newbie said:


> That is a fantastic green! What did you use?
> 
> Cranberry Fig is a conundrum to me. Doesn't smell like either thing but somehow smells kind of Christmasy but I don't know why. It's a pretty popular scent.
> 
> I absolutely adore the picture of you with the frog. Completely cracks me up. You don't look like Kermit, yet there is a certain something....



Lol... he thinks I look like a frog, but its ok. I think frogs are cute lol! The green I used is from WSP "matte woodland green" pigment. I have the same feeling about Cran Fig, but I do love the scent.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 12, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> Pink grapefruit, fir needle and patchouli. Smells like candy frosted christmas trees. Not as pretty as all of yours but I still like it.



Jules...so pretty! I love the swirls!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay, very shyly posting my first pic. I am a CP newbie so be gentle. These are Winter Citrus--mostly Sweet Meyer Lemon and Red Grapefruit with Litsea for grounding--topped with melt and pour orange and lime slices and lemon halves (all scented accordingly). Tallow-based like all my soaps and ungelled because I learned the hard way what happens when you insulate a soap with MP embeds. (Duh.) Eventually I'll have to cut them but I'm enjoying how it looks like a pretty sheet cake.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 22, 2014)

Grumpy... Love it! You did a great job!!!


----------



## gaerwen (Sep 22, 2014)

wow, Id never think youre a newbie! Looks wonderful!


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 23, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> Okay, very shyly posting my first pic. I am a CP newbie so be gentle. These are Winter Citrus--mostly Sweet Meyer Lemon and Red Grapefruit with Litsea for grounding--topped with melt and pour orange and lime slices and lemon halves (all scented accordingly). Tallow-based like all my soaps and ungelled because I learned the hard way what happens when you insulate a soap with MP embeds. (Duh.) Eventually I'll have to cut them but I'm enjoying how it looks like a pretty sheet cake.



That has to smell amazing. Looks great too.


----------

